# hand vs power compactor



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

The plate (power) compacter does a far better job of compacting something like this. If you're set on using a hand tamper, at least soak the gravel very well after tamping & a few days before pouring concrete.


----------



## Allthunbs (Apr 27, 2009)

jomama45 said:


> The plate (power) compacter does a far better job of compacting something like this. If you're set on using a hand tamper, at least soak the gravel very well after tamping & a few days before pouring concrete.


Thanks for the insight. I'm looking for arms like Lou Feregno so I figured hand tamping would help. So far, gravel = "0", arms = "ouch!"

Allthunbs


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

The plate compactor would do a far better job than hand tamping. It would also be much more evenly compacted and it makes compacting in layers more realistic. If you really need the workout consider pushing the plate compactor from and back to the rental company. Any hills will give you all the workout you'll need for days.

Rege


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

This post is for posterity, and who ever might come across it:

Plate tampers operate at a high frequency (2000 impacts and over per minute) and low impact load (amplitudes are measured in millimeters). They're good for jostling gravel, aggregate, sand, asphalt, etc, into a compact bed.

Jumping jack tampers operate at a lower frequency (500 hits a minute), but higher impact load (amplitudes measured in inches), and are great for compacting soils (up to a point). If handled correctly, you can actually squeeze water out of clay type soils and produce a really good base material. You wouldn't be able to produce this result with a plate tamper.

Trench rollers are basically rolling plate tampers with more weight behind it, and are use to compact loose soils and fill. Amplitudes are measured in mm. They do make mechanized jumping jack rammers that would give Wile-E Coyote fits, but that's way beyond the scope of a DIY project.

The classic asphalt roller is a heavy (but not crazy heavy), rolling plate tamper, couple thousand hits and up, amplitude in mm.

A hand tamper is the ultimate low load, high amplitude, low volume manual device.


----------

